# Lost my key



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello 
I have lost my key and do not have a spare. Has any body else done this and what did you do to fix it? oh and buying a new one for 98 bucks is not possible.

Thanks


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Can you take the switch out and have a lock smith make you one?


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I called they told me 60$ .is that the reg?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

if you don't want to buy a new key switch then use a rocker switch 
I've never took a look at my key switch but maybe you can take it apart and pull the pins out of the tumbler then any key that fit would work


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

If you're handy with a meter you could unhook the switch and figure out what the different pins do, then replace it with a switch with the same functions. You're likely to have to do this with a rocker switch setup anyway. Have you looked for a used switch off the same bike still?


The Whoolie Shop - ATV / UTV lighting & accessories - www.whoolie.com


----------

